# Write Or Die WebApp



## Sabine Sommer (Nov 10, 2008)

http://lab.drwicked.com/writeordie.html

Found this on my RSS noming for the day and wanted to pass it along to my fellow fiction, essay or e-mail writers of the FurAffinity world. 

My only complaint is there needs to be more sounds on the higher difficulties. I'd like there to be a real electric shock mode though. :9


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh shit yes.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder if I'd be able to even use this properly.  Truth be told, if I can't think of something to write, I can't think of something to write.  I'd probably end up cheating by typing a whole bunch of random crap while I think, and then deleting it all before I continue.  Which defeats the whole purpose, I suppose.
I ought to give it a shot, anyhow, if only because I'd like to know what that sound sounds like.


----------



## Roland (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh my Gosh, maybe I can complete my stories now! o_o

By which I mean NaNoWriMo.  Since my sentence structure and storyline won't matter anyhow, this app should be perfect.


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 11, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> I wonder if I'd be able to even use this properly.  Truth be told, if I can't think of something to write, I can't think of something to write.  I'd probably end up cheating by typing a whole bunch of random crap while I think, and then deleting it all before I continue.  Which defeats the whole purpose, I suppose.
> I ought to give it a shot, anyhow, if only because I'd like to know what that sound sounds like.



Yeah, the only problem is, when I was playing with it yesterday, I kept stopping just to see what sound I would get.  

I can see it really working for morning-page-type freewrites, and for exercises like the Thursday Prompt.  I'm going to be using it to hammer out a few scenes for my current story that I can't seem to get motivated to actually write, even though I know what's supposed to happen in them.  I think for most people, it's going to work better to use something like this when you already know what you want to write, and you just need some prodding from a toy to keep your butt in the chair and write the thing.


----------



## Roland (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks to this app, I've all ready written 6 pages of senseless, non-comprehensible gibberish.


----------



## ScottyDM (Nov 13, 2008)

Roland said:


> Thanks to this app, I've all ready written 6 pages of senseless, non-comprehensible gibberish.


Then you should do NaNo!  :-D 


Scotty


----------



## Roland (Nov 13, 2008)

ScottyDM said:


> Then you should do NaNo!  :-D
> 
> 
> Scotty



Waaaaaaaaaaaay ahead of you.  What do you think those pages were for?


----------

